# What does your name mean?



## Xerolin (Dec 1, 2015)

Apparently my name, Layla, means dark night in arabic. I stumbled across this website http://www.behindthename.com c:


----------



## cassieok5 (Dec 1, 2015)

Catherine-pure imma go check out that website...


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 1, 2015)

My name is Lucy, and that's derived from the name Lucia (the female version of Lucius), WHICH is then derived from the Latin for 'lux' - light.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 1, 2015)

Leilani = heavenly blossom

Lani = Sky


I think... xD


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 1, 2015)

It has no meaning. Shakespeare made it up.


----------



## piichinu (Dec 1, 2015)

Claire means clear or bright


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 1, 2015)

Directly quoted from baby.co.uk: 



> Ayush is a masculine name of Sanskrit origin. Its meaning is generally held to be ‘Long Life’. It is used as a given name in the hope that it will bring prosperity.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 1, 2015)

Tyler. It means tile layer... How uncreative is that? Watch out world, mess with me and I'll lay tiles on your face.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 1, 2015)

oliver. it means olive tree or something as exciting as that lmao


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 1, 2015)

My name means Sheep


----------



## Kaioin (Dec 1, 2015)

Kyle. Which apparently just means narrow or straight referring to water in a valley or land. Woo.

Recently I found out that Kyle was once used as a unisex name and rarely is today (though is still classed as one sometimes), because names like Kyla or Kylie supersceded Kyle in popularity for girls. Who knew!


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 1, 2015)

Kaioin said:


> Kyle. Which apparently just means narrow or straight referring to water in a valley or land. Woo.
> 
> Recently I found out that Kyle was once used as a unisex name and rarely is today (though is still classed as one sometimes), because names like Kyla or Kylie supersceded Kyle in popularity for girls. Who knew!



I had a friwnd last year named Kylei!


----------



## Aestivate (Dec 1, 2015)

''mountain ash berry tree''
what even...
way2fancy4me


----------



## TarzanGirl (Dec 1, 2015)

Mine is a variation of Jane, which means God is gracious according to a book I have.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 1, 2015)

it means orange squash and son of shrek


----------



## seliph (Dec 1, 2015)

My common name has like 20 different meanings


Spoiler



View attachment 157483



Though Kaiden is Arabic and it means companion


----------



## Beardo (Dec 1, 2015)

Stephanie or Stefanie is a female name that comes from the Greek name Στέφανος (Stefanos) meaning "crown".


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 1, 2015)

Mine's the feminine version of Daniel (I'm Danielle), which is apparently Hebrew for 'God is my judge'.

(it's unclear if this means that God does my judging for me, or if God is the one who judges me)


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 1, 2015)

my name, Taylor, means "to cut".


----------



## Heyden (Dec 1, 2015)

From an English surname which was derived from place names meaning either "hay valley" or "hay hill", derived from Old English heg "hay" and denu "valley" or dun "hill".


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 1, 2015)

It means "Hroda's island", "Hroda" meaning fame.


----------



## Peter (Dec 1, 2015)

> Derived from the Greek Πετρος (Petros) meaning "stone".



wow i'm a rock


----------



## tae (Dec 1, 2015)

o k


----------



## pandapples (Dec 1, 2015)

"Latin Meaning: The name Christina is a Latin baby name. In Latin the meaning of the name Christina is: Follower of Christ."

Well urbandictionary says I'm a classic beauty so there's that.


----------



## seliph (Dec 1, 2015)

taesaek said:


> o k



View attachment 157487
:^)


----------



## laineybop (Dec 1, 2015)

My name is Elaine: From an Old French form of HELEN. It appears in Arthurian legend; in Thomas Malory's 15th-century compilation 'Le Morte d'Arthur' Elaine was the daughter of Pelleas, the lover of Lancelot, and the mother of Galahad. It was not commonly used as an English given name until after the appearance of Tennyson's Arthurian epic 'Idylls of the King' (1859).

My fun fact of the day: it's pronounced E-layn, but the site says it's supposed to be i-LAYN, hmmm...wonder when the pronunciation changed...


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 1, 2015)

Hannah: favor, grace


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 1, 2015)

laineybop said:


> My name is Elaine: From an Old French form of HELEN. It appears in Arthurian legend; in Thomas Malory's 15th-century compilation 'Le Morte d'Arthur' Elaine was the daughter of Pelleas, the lover of Lancelot, and the mother of Galahad. It was not commonly used as an English given name until after the appearance of Tennyson's Arthurian epic 'Idylls of the King' (1859).
> 
> My fun fact of the day: it's pronounced E-layn, but the site says it's supposed to be i-LAYN, hmmm...wonder when the pronunciation changed...



The fact I don't know how my name's meant to be pronounced is a source of a lot of existential turmoil for me. I go by Dee because it's easier than worrying if Danielle's meant to be two syllables or three, or where the emphasis is meant to be o.o


----------



## seliph (Dec 1, 2015)

laineybop said:


> My fun fact of the day: it's pronounced E-layn, but the site says it's supposed to be i-LAYN, hmmm...wonder when the pronunciation changed...



Every Elaine I've known pronounces it E-layn, and I know like 3 of them lol.

Apparently I'm supposed to be Kay-din though, no thanks


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 1, 2015)

peterjohnson said:


> wow i'm a rock





- - - Post Merge - - -

#fail XD


----------



## cherriielle (Dec 1, 2015)

My name is Gabriella, which is the female form of Gabriel, after the archangel.
My sisters name is also a female form of the archangel Michael. Kinda neat, I guess.


----------



## himeki (Dec 1, 2015)

My name means "to live"...ironic.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> My name means "to live"...ironic.



that edge though. it's a nice meaning lmao


----------



## himeki (Dec 1, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> that edge though. it's a nice meaning lmao



I actually abbreviate the name it comes from, which you could say is literally cutting life lmao


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I actually abbreviate the name it comes from, which you could say is literally cutting life lmao



well
i mean
that's even more depressing


----------



## wer8888 (Dec 1, 2015)

mine means "twin"

gosh, mickey


----------



## himeki (Dec 1, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> well
> i mean
> that's even more depressing



im dying


----------



## cIementine (Dec 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I actually abbreviate the name it comes from, which you could say is literally cutting life lmao



you could say you're tayloring life


----------



## Albuns (Dec 1, 2015)

'Ever, always" ...Huh, how dubious.


----------



## Zane (Dec 1, 2015)

"From an English surname of unknown meaning."

that's nice


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm an American, honey. Our names don't mean ****....


----------



## Matramix (Dec 1, 2015)

I guess my name means "stream" like a stream of water.. ok


----------



## jiny (Dec 1, 2015)

.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 1, 2015)

Megan means pearl.


----------



## ibelleS (Dec 1, 2015)

My name means 'pearl'


----------



## mintellect (Dec 1, 2015)

My name apparently means "divine woman."


----------



## derezzed (Dec 1, 2015)

According to [this website], Anton means "Priceless; inestimable or praiseworthy".


----------



## firebends (Dec 1, 2015)

hailey is scottish and apparently means "hay's meadow".


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 1, 2015)

My name means "belonging to mars "


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 1, 2015)

My name means masculine....ok


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 1, 2015)

Spoiler: Copied n' pasted



GENDER: Feminine
USAGE: Spanish
PRONOUNCED:  mer-SE-dhes (Latin American Spanish)   
Meaning & History
Means "mercies" (that is, the plural of mercy), from the Spanish title of the Virgin Mary, Mar?a de las Mercedes, meaning "Mary of Mercies". It is ultimately from the Latin word merces meaning "wages, reward", which in Vulgar Latin acquired the meaning "favour, pity".


----------



## radioloves (Dec 1, 2015)

I searched my name up and found the meaning of... life jk
beloved, loved, little women.


----------



## riummi (Dec 1, 2015)

-Roman name for a river in mid-Wales which flows into England, there known as the Severn.

Italian- from the border
Other meaning- legendary princess (i wish)


----------



## Llust (Dec 1, 2015)

a wide island is the english definition -- wide meadow is the french definition. the french def sounds so much better than the english definition imo. not really a fan of english names in general bc most of them have really generic meanings compared to asian names


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 1, 2015)

etymology is debated: 
Greek - "each of the two" or "torture"
Coptic - "my consecration of your name"


----------



## wassop (Dec 1, 2015)

to strive or excel or rival


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Dec 1, 2015)

Cara means "dear one/beloved" in Italian.

My sister's name, Sara, means princess is Hebrew. Wow. That's cute


----------



## Cariicarky (Dec 1, 2015)

My name, Caroline, means manly, joy, song of happiness, and feminine manly.


----------



## rosabelle (Dec 1, 2015)

afaik Rosabelle is Rosa (rose) + Belle (beautiful) or beautiful rose.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 1, 2015)

Ajay.



> Means "invincible, unconquerable", thus: "he who cannot be defeated." It is Hindu in origin.
> -------------------------------------
> it means "one who cannot be defeated" in Sanskrit



1v1 me i will shrek u


----------



## milkyi (Dec 1, 2015)

My name is Alexis.

From the Greek name Αλεξις (Alexis), which meant "helper" or "defender"


----------



## okaimii (Dec 1, 2015)

My name means "follower of Christ".


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 1, 2015)

okaimii said:


> My name means "follower of Christ".



But do you?


----------



## tobi! (Dec 1, 2015)

From the English word for a semicircle crown, ultimately of Greek origin.


----------



## emolga (Dec 1, 2015)

Caitlin means clear, if I remember correctly. My nickname, Kel, apparently means clear mountain spring. Nice.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 1, 2015)

My name Zephyr means "I was very unoriginal when naming an OC like 5 years ago and stole a name from a fanfic I remember reading in the past and people started to associate me with the OC so I adopted their name as my own and now it's sort of stuck like a second name."

which roughly translates to "a cool breeze"


----------



## Brad (Dec 2, 2015)

Loser


----------



## radical6 (Dec 2, 2015)

beautiful in greek or something

im not even greek

anyway my viet name means little im pretty sure smh


----------



## Zane (Dec 2, 2015)

Zane said:


> "From an English surname of unknown meaning."
> 
> that's nice



a different source says it means 'good'. just good. df kinda name is this


----------



## seliph (Dec 2, 2015)

Zane said:


> df kinda name is this



a _good_ one


----------



## Sap88 (Dec 2, 2015)

'Sophia'
Means 'wisdom' in greek. 
No objections there ;P


----------



## emmareid (Dec 2, 2015)

I had to Google it... Emma apparently means "whole" or "universal"
way to feed my ego


----------



## mother (Dec 2, 2015)

emilee - industrious, striving, eager.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 2, 2015)

From the Greek name Αικατερινη (Aikaterine). The etymology is debated: it could derive from the earlier Greek name ?Εκατερινη (Hekaterine), which came from ?εκατερος (hekateros) "each of the two"; it could derive from the name of the goddess HECATE; it could be related to Greek αικια (aikia) "torture"; or it could be from a Coptic name meaning "my consecration of your name". In the early Christian era it became associated with Greek καθαρος (katharos) "pure", and the Latin spelling was changed from Katerina to Katharina to reflect this.

I've always heard the pure bit, but I like the torture bit _a lot_ more.


----------



## piske (Dec 2, 2015)

My real name means "God's princess". Don't know how I feel about that xD


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 2, 2015)

Alexandrea.  Feminine version of Alexander, defender of mankind in greek.

They thought I was a boy before I was born, I was originally going to be named Alexander if I was a boy.


----------



## otomatoe (Dec 2, 2015)

My name meaning is the daughter of king. apparently, my dad wants to be a king :/


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 2, 2015)

Apparently my name means "Remembered by God/the Lord" and that it has to do with a prophet.  I looked it up more, and it says that its origin is with Hebrew in the name זכריה (Zechariah).  People with the name are usually creative and caring people who tend to be leaders, and not followers.  They make great leaders, but can be quite stubborn at times, but they are make it up in their kindness.

Prophet, stubborn, creative, kind, that's all me.  Except for the leader bit, I don't understand where that comes into play.  Pretty scary accurate though, to say the least.


----------



## Delphine (Dec 2, 2015)

"Feminine form of the Latin name Delphinus, which meant "of Delphi". Delphi was a city in ancient Greece, the name of which is possibly related to Greek δελφυς (delphys) "womb"."

I'd always been told it came from _dolphin_ and I knew about the city of Delphi, but I never knew about the possible Greek meaning.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 2, 2015)

embrace the sun


----------



## alesha (Dec 2, 2015)

Alesha is sometimes quiet around people she does not know, but once you get to know her she is the funnest person to be around. She is very athletic and loves to explore. Her long beautiful hair and face make boys fall at her feet. Alesha's doesnt fall for guys easily but once she does she never wants to let you go. Alesha's is funny, athletic, beautiful, smart, amazing runner, is a great friend and keeps her promises. Her eyes change colour deppending on the light and her mood. She loves food but never gets fat. Alesha's can sometimes be upset and then a minute later can be the happiest person in the world.
Omg!!!! All of this is right exept from the runner is right!!!!!


----------



## crystalmilktea (Dec 2, 2015)

Crystal means crystal.


----------



## seliph (Dec 2, 2015)

alesha said:


> Alesha is sometimes quiet around people she does not know, but once you get to know her she is the funnest person to be around. She is very athletic and loves to explore. Her long beautiful hair and face make boys fall at her feet. Alesha's doesnt fall for guys easily but once she does she never wants to let you go. Alesha's is funny, athletic, beautiful, smart, amazing runner, is a great friend and keeps her promises. Her eyes change colour deppending on the light and her mood. She loves food but never gets fat. Alesha's can sometimes be upset and then a minute later can be the happiest person in the world.
> Omg!!!! All of this is right exept from the runner is right!!!!!



I really don't think this thread was about Urban Dictionary definitions


----------



## alesha (Dec 2, 2015)

jinico said:


> I really don't think this thread was about Urban Dictionary definitions



Sorry, the other one didn't work for me


----------



## seliph (Dec 2, 2015)

alesha said:


> Sorry, the other one didn't work for me



Probably because your name is a variant of Alicia 
Other sites like this one say your name means Noble!


----------



## Meg-Mog (Dec 2, 2015)

Megan - Welsh diminutive of MARGARET. - Margaret means Pearl.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 2, 2015)

if we are talking about urban dictionary definitions i'd probably get an infraction


----------



## frio hur (Dec 2, 2015)

cassandra apparently means 'she who entangles men'....

/facedesk


----------



## device (Dec 2, 2015)

the name Aiden means little fire


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 2, 2015)

mogyay said:


> if we are talking about urban dictionary definitions i'd probably get an infraction



Why?


----------



## seliph (Dec 2, 2015)

mogyay said:


> if we are talking about urban dictionary definitions i'd probably get an infraction



Go hard or go home
View attachment 157566


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 2, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> you could say you're tayloring life




i see what you did there.


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 2, 2015)

jinico said:


> Go hard or go home
> View attachment 157566



Dang mine isn't even that cool. Lol


----------



## AcousticHearts (Dec 2, 2015)

My name is Donna and it is from the Italian Donna meaning "lady". xD I've heard this before from other resources as well.


----------



## Nizzy (Dec 4, 2015)

my name doesnt have a meaning


----------



## tsantsa (Dec 4, 2015)

dang


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 4, 2015)

Lmao my name is the female version of Thomas


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 4, 2015)

ems said:


> dang



This should be a new thread about what your name means in the urban dictionary. This is mine:


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 4, 2015)

And my name means Twin which is funny cause I'm not a twin.
But my brother is 9 months older then me


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 4, 2015)

Derived from Jackin (earlier Jankin), a medieval diminutive of JOHN. It is often regarded as an independent name. During the Middle Ages it was very common, and it became a slang word meaning "man". It was frequently used in fairy tales and nursery rhymes, such as 'Jack and the Beanstalk', 'Little Jack Horner', and 'Jack Sprat'. American writers Jack London (1876-1916) and Jack Kerouac (1922-1969) were two famous bearers of this name. It is also borne by American actor Jack Nicholson (1937-).


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 4, 2015)

David
 From the Hebrew name דָּוִד (Dawid), which was probably derived from Hebrew דוד (dwd) meaning "beloved". David was the second and greatest of the kings of Israel, ruling in the 10th century BC. Several stories about him are told in the Old Testament, including his defeat of Goliath, a giant Philistine. According to the New Testament, Jesus was descended from him.
This name has been used in Britain since the Middle Ages. It has been especially popular in Wales, where it is used in honour of the 5th-century patron saint of Wales (also called Dewi), as well as in Scotland, where it was borne by two kings. Famous bearers include empiricist philosopher David Hume (1711-1776), explorer David Livingstone (1813-1873) and soccer player David Beckham (1975-). This is also the name of the hero of Charles ****ens' semi-autobiographical novel 'David Copperfield' (1850).


----------



## r a t (Dec 4, 2015)

Rose

Pretty literal lmao


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 4, 2015)

My name is spelt differently to how it usually is, so there are probably no sites that have a definition for my name lmao


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 5, 2015)

The website told me this:
"Meaning unknown, probably of Celtic origin. Shakespeare took the name from earlier British legends and used it in his tragedy 'King Lear' (1606) for a treacherous daughter of the king. In the modern era it has appeared in the horror movie 'The Exorcist' (1973) belonging to a girl possessed by the devil." 
My name is Irish and it means "little ruler".


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 5, 2015)

It's from the Germanic name Willahelm, which is a combination of the words will, desire, + helmet. I'm a wishful helmet.


----------



## Minerva (Dec 5, 2015)

My name is Jacqueline, which means supplanter. My middle name, Marie, has a possible meaning of 'sea of bitterness.' These two names are not the best combination.


----------



## JellyDitto (Dec 5, 2015)

james.
its chinese for water


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 14, 2022)

Fatima. It has religious significance; Fatima was one of Muhammad's daughters

I'm named after my aunt. I've never actually met her. I'm pretty far-removed from that side of my family


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jan 14, 2022)

my name "sarah" means princess


----------



## salty- (Jan 14, 2022)

My name is Taylor, the meaning is kind of literal from what I recall as it means "a worker who sews goods" or basically just, tailor lol.


----------



## Shoutarous (Jan 14, 2022)

shoutarou is my chosen name, but names mean a lot in my culture
Sho/Shou means commander, general, and leader
Taro/Tarou: has multiple meanings but one is son, first born, and bright child


----------



## moo_nieu (Jan 14, 2022)

my name (parker) means park keeper. its pretty okay haha i do like parks


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 14, 2022)

My name is hard to find a meaning for because it's commonly used as a nickname even though it's my full name. So whenever I look it up, it just tells me it's short for this name or that name. I did find one site that said my name could mean 'river' and I kind of like that, but I don't know how reliable it is.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2022)

The name Riley originated as a male name and since has become unisex.  The original meaning was “valiant,” but it has since become “wood, clearing, or meadow”.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jan 14, 2022)

According to the website listed by OP, Emily is derived from the masculine Emil, which apparently means rival. So assuming the feminine version has the same meaning, rival I guess?

I can be competitive at times so it's kinda fitting I guess, if that website is even accurate.


----------



## xara (Jan 15, 2022)

my name (xara) means “princess”. i’ve known what my name’s meaning is my whole life, but according to *this site*, xara is apparently meant to be a gender-neutral name, which i did not know!


----------



## Beanz (Jan 15, 2022)

my name (natalie) originates from natalia. it apparently means natale domini which means christmas day in latin.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 15, 2022)

My real name has no meaning cause it's a modern one  Another reason to dislike my name

However my chosen name, Jerico, is derived from Jericho, which according to another website, means 'city of the moon' in maybe Arabic or some language like that. Which I think sounds really cool, esp since I love moons and moon related things. It's a perfect name for me.

My online name, Stella-Io, has two very direct meanings, Stella meaning star and Io being a literal moon of Jupiter.


----------



## jiny (Jan 15, 2022)

my name is of muslim origin and it means "princess, happiness & fragrance"


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2022)

My name is Christian. It is self-explanatory: follower of Christ.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 16, 2022)

Mine means crown, garland


----------



## Neb (Jan 16, 2022)

My name Benjamin means “son of the south” or “son of the right hand.” It’s a really common name, but the meanings have a good ring to them.


----------



## milktae (Jan 16, 2022)

my name is citlaly and it means “star” or “goddess of the stars” !!


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 16, 2022)

My name, Lori, means, "a crown of laurel leaves". I've always liked that meaning.


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 17, 2022)

Mine is "Latinate feminine form of Carolus. This is the name of two American states: North and South Carolina. They were named for Charles I, king of England."


----------



## Plume (Jan 18, 2022)

Feather.


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 18, 2022)

my name apparently means Wisdom

people often spell my name wrong-


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jan 19, 2022)

Maud's son


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Jan 25, 2022)

I am a sap that fossilizes animals/bugs.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 28, 2022)

*Franziska* -  English form of the Late Latin name Franciscus meaning "_Frenchman_" 

Which is pretty funny, considering that I'm now living in France with a french man.


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jan 28, 2022)

Mine means clever and curly headed. I have slightly wavy hair but not at all curly.


----------



## pottercrossing (Jan 28, 2022)

My name means lady of the sea, sea of bitterness, rebellion, beloved, love, and wished for child, among others.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 29, 2022)

My real name is kinda uncommon, but there are some sites that have it and its meaning (apparently) down.
"Magical Water", "Water Baby", and "Magical".


----------



## Romaki (Jan 29, 2022)

Graceful, sweet-faced (what does that even mean), merciful, favorited, unique. One language also says smart and elegant. Eh.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jan 29, 2022)

Mine means bright or famous.


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 29, 2022)

The meaning of my name is unknown, most likely just "daughter". But from legends, it is related to heartbreak and sorrow.
Sometimes I wish I had a pretty name with a pretty meaning.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 3, 2022)

I won't tell my IRL name but it means "Ocean waves".


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 3, 2022)

My name means something like „beauty“ and „love“.


----------

